# St. Jean Pied de Port to Pamplona?



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Hi all!

In July we will be driving from the Auvergne to Albi in France, then across Spain and into Portugal. We have done this 2 different ways in the past, either through the Bielsa tunnel from France to Spain, or else crossing the border at Irun.

This time we want to avoid Madrid, and call at Burgos, Salamanca and perhaps Caceres. So we wondered about the route over the Pyrenees from St. Jean Pied-de-Port on the D933 to the N135 towards Pamplona. The French side looks ok, but the Spanish side seems to have hairpin bends according to the map. Steep bends are always a worry going downhill!

So has anyone tried this route? Do you think it is ok for a MH?

Thanks in advance
Linda


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive not done that section but I have been to St Jean twice and the mountains between there and Spain are really what can be classed as the Foot hills. All the main routes through the Pyrenees are perfectly fine for a motorhome. Just make sure (especially around St Jean) that you do stick to the main routes. It looks like its the same road all the way but sat navs have a habit of taking you down a goat track as ours did last summer in that very area.

All I do in those regions is put the van in second gear and let it roll down the hill, just dabbing the brakes now and again on the corners. The van will scream its head off but its perfectly fine.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Have done this road a number of times and it is fine. There are a few viewpoints as well.

Just watch out for the 'Pilgrims' and cyclists as it is one of the main routes to Santiago de Compostela.

There's an aire at St Jean de Pied Port as well.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

exmusso said:


> Have done this road a number of times and it is fine. There are a few viewpoints as well.
> 
> Just watch out for the 'Pilgrims' and cyclists as it is one of the main routes to Santiago de Compostela.
> 
> ...


You know what Ive noticed? Just about everywhere in France seems to be on the route to Santiago de Compostela.  I wonder when the British Tourist board will catch onto this and declare the M25 as being on it. 

Yes St Jean is worth a visit but the aire is nothing special and always busy and they are pretty sharp on checking tickets as well!


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We did it south to north last year and it's hardly a mountain pass as it's mostly through forests.

As said watch out for pilgrims on foot and bikes - we also met an old-timer (vintage) tractor tugging one of those wooden shepherd hut trailers making slow progress up from France.

Steve


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Many thanks to you all for your helpful replies, that's our route pretty well worked out now.

We wouldn't normally choose to travel in July, more crowded, expensive and hot for travelling in a MH with no a/c!

But one of our sons, his wife, and 3 of our grandchildren are emigrating to Australia on July 2, so we want to see as much of them as we can before they go.

We will miss them terribly, but being on the road instead of stewing at home will help take the sting away.

Thank you again

John and Linda


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Last we went to Portugal we took the French A64 then E5.
Very straight forward and fast if you want to get south quickly.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Thanks, Spacerunner. We've been that route several times, and we are not in a hurry after Auvergne, so would like to see a different route.


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Used the aire at St Jean too. Watched a great game of pelota there. Well worth it if there's a game on when you are there, but make sure you take sun cream, water and a hat, etc. as you are in full sun in the stands for the duration of the game.

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you had time you could always go via Toulouse and Pau and drop down to Gavarnie and Pont D'Espagne. Not much of a detour and two of the most fantastic places in France IMO.


----------

